# Is laterite red I mean really red?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

where I was working away this week (in the Otways for those who know Australia) in a rain forest a cleared patch of land. I was pouring 5 cubic meters of concrete (we were buggered lol) but in between trucks I got talking to another bloke (who incidentally has fish) and he mentioned there was 8 different soil types so i had a wander over the job site and found some really red rich looking clay and wondered if it was laterite and how I tell and how do i prepare/use it?

I was thinking of going ADA Amazonia but was just curious if what I saw was laterite and how I identify it in future.

Regards Darren


----------

